# Hilfsverben



## Artrella

Guten Morgen Leute!!

Welches Hilfsverb muss ich benutzen mit dem Verb "setzen"?  Habe oder Sein?

z.B.
     "Er hat auf dem Stuhl gesetz" oder "Er sein auf dem Stuhl gesetz" ???


Das Gleiche mit "sitzen", "liegen" und "stehen".

Warum haben diese Verben zwei Hilfsverben?

Bitte, ich brauche eine einfache Erklärung.  Ich verstehe ein Bisschen  Deutsch!!!


Danke schön, Art!


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Leute!!
> 
> Welches Hilfsverb muss ich benutzen mit dem Verb "setzen"?  Habe oder Sein? HABEN
> 
> 
> *"Er hat SICH auf deN Stuhl gesetz" oder "Er HAT auf dem Stuhl geseSSEN"*
> 
> 
> Das Gleiche mit "sitzen", "liegen" und "stehen".
> 
> Warum haben diese Verben zwei Hilfsverben?
> *Doch, sie haben nur ein Hilfszeitwort (auxiliary verb): haben!*
> 
> Bitte, ich brauche eine einfache Erklärung.  Ich verstehe ein Bisschen  Deutsch!!!
> 
> 
> Danke schön, Art!



's tut mir leid, Art, ich hab' keine Zeit mehr...I can't add any examples now!
Good job with German!

DDT


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Leute!!
> 
> Welches Hilfsverb muss ich benutzen mit dem Verb "setzen"?  Habe oder Sein?
> 
> z.B.
> "Er hat auf dem Stuhl gesetz" oder "Er sein auf dem Stuhl gesetz" ???
> 
> 
> Das Gleiche mit "sitzen", "liegen" und "stehen".
> 
> Warum haben diese Verben zwei Hilfsverben?
> 
> Bitte, ich brauche eine einfache Erklärung.  Ich verstehe ein Bisschen  Deutsch!!!
> 
> 
> Danke schön, Art!








Hola Art,

Voy a intentar darte una mano (trucha) mientras llegan los alemanes. Entre mi hijo y yo (con los dos no hacés uno) encontramos esto.

MOST verbs use HABEN as their auxiliary verb, but some of the most frencuently used verbs take SEIN.  Most of the verbs that take SEIN are verbs of MOTION or MOVEMENT e.g  gehen, kommen, werden , waschen, schwimmen,bleiben,fahren, fallen,fliegen,laufen, etc

Ich BIN ins kino gegangen
Ich BIN gelaufen


All REFLEXIVE verbs take HABEN as their auxiliary.

Ich HABE mich gewaschen
Sie HAT sich angezogen


*
Warum haben diese Verben zwei Hilfsverben?*  I don't understand this question, they either take "HABEN" or "SEIN"  (they don't take both), what do you mean by 2 helping verbs?

SITZEN:  "Er hat gesessen" 

STEHEN:  "Er hat gestanden"

LIEGEN:  "Er hat gelegen" 

Abrazos,

Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola Art,
> 
> Voy a intentar darte una mano (trucha) mientras llegan los alemanes. Entre mi hijo y yo (con los dos no hacés uno) encontramos esto.
> 
> MOST verbs use HABEN as their auxiliary verb, but some of the most frencuently used verbs take SEIN.  Most of the verbs that take SEIN are verbs of MOTION or MOVEMENT e.g  gehen, kommen, werden , waschen, schwimmen,bleiben,fahren, fallen,fliegen,laufen, etc
> 
> Ich BIN ins kino gegangen
> Ich BIN gelaufen
> 
> 
> All REFLEXIVE verbs take HABEN as their auxiliary.
> 
> Ich HABE mich gewaschen
> Sie HAT sich angezogen
> 
> 
> *
> Warum haben diese Verben zwei Hilfsverben?*  I don't understand this question, they either take "HABEN" or "SEIN"  (they don't take both), what do you mean by 2 helping verbs?
> 
> SITZEN:  "Er hat gesessen"
> 
> STEHEN:  "Er hat gestanden"
> 
> LIEGEN:  "Er hat gelegen"
> 
> Abrazos,
> 
> Tormenta






 Flexion von liegen 

Vollformen | Stamm+Endung 

Wortklasse: Verb 
Stammformen: liegen / lag / gelegen 
Hilfsverb: haben o. sein 
Flexionsklasse: unregelmäßige Verben 
Besonderheiten: e-Tilgung im Konjunktiv II 


Hola Tormenta!!! Gracias por la mano "trucha"    !!

Fijate en lo que puse arriba, esto es una copia del diccionario alemán que tiene todas las conjugaciones y gramática de los verbos. 
Pero coincido con vos y tu nene, el tema de movimiento es fundamental.  Pero fijate que el verbo "bleiben" que no es de movimiento tiene como auxiliar para el perfekt el verbo "sein".  Yo calculo que es por el hecho de ser un Kopulaverb (pero... who knows?  Not me for sure!!)  Si querés el diccionario, decime y te lo mando.
Un besote, gracias Art


----------



## Focalist

> Selecting the Auxiliary Verb
> 
> Use haben unless the verb meets two conditions for formation with sein:
> The compound past is formed with sein if the verb...
> 
> shows a change of
> position (e.g. fahren, gehen, kommen etc.)
> or
> condition (e.g. werden, sterben, aufwachen etc.)
> *and
> is intransitive*, i.e. does not take an *accusative* object;
> 
> otherwise it is formed with haben.
> 
> Note:  sein and bleiben take sein!
> 
> Examples
> Wie spät bist du aufgestanden?
> Ich habe meinen Wagen nach Florida gefahren.
> (haben: *condition 2. is not fulfilled here*, since Wagen is an accusative object),
> but
> Ich bin ihr nach Florida gefolgt.
> (sein, because folgen 'to follow' expressess a change of position; and condition b. is fulfilled, since ihr is a dative object).


Taken from http://www.usna.edu/LangStudy/comppast.html
(my emphases)

F


----------



## Artrella

F, esto está muy bueno, clarísimo y con buenos ejemplos.  Ya está en mi lista de favoritos. Muchas gracias por ayudarme. A


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> Flexion von liegen
> 
> Vollformen | Stamm+Endung
> 
> Wortklasse: Verb
> Stammformen: liegen / lag / gelegen
> Hilfsverb: haben *(nunca SEIN, excepto con el pasivo "hinlegen/zerlegen" --> "es wird/ist hingelegt/zerlegt")*
> Flexionsklasse: unregelmäßige Verben
> Besonderheiten: e-Tilgung im Konjunktiv II



Por lo demás, todo está correcto. (right?)


----------



## Artrella

whodunit said:
			
		

> Por lo demás, todo está correcto. (right?)



So, it must be that the dictionary states that certain verbs have two auxiliaries, one for the passive and the other for active voice.


Grüsse Who!! 
 Art


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> So, it must be that the dictionary states that certain verbs have two auxiliaries, one for the passive and the other for active voice.
> 
> 
> Grüsse Who!!
> Art



Correcto. Hay sólo pocos verbos, dónde eso functiona.
- The worst Spanish you've ever seen.
Me pon ejembles.


----------

